
Snapchat for your tweets - yuvrajp
https://yuvaj.typeform.com/to/DEDKoS
======
yuvrajp
Do you like this idea? If yes then how do you plan to use it - Any feedback
will help in improving the product

------
yuvrajp
What do you think of this?

